# stereo turns off when too loud



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

one of my friends has 2 l7's , a jbl2000w amp, a cap, and 0 gauge wire. when it is turned up all the way the deck and the subs shut off. it has the stock battery and alternator. would a better battery fix this?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe the amp is just not powerful enough to push the speakers and it times off...
I'm by far a professional in the car audio section, but its a possiblity, also I would suggest an upgrade on the battery, its always a plus.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

pulling more juice then he has would be my guess :dunno:


----------



## corona19 (Aug 3, 2006)

a couple of capacitors or a big one would help


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

does the deck shut off too or just the sub amp?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

beef up the electrical system


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

one of your speakers could be grounding out or can be on their way out. usually, if a sub is about to crap out, that will happen. Ive had 2 kids in the last week with the same problem and they both turned out to be bad subs. test your subs with a meter and make sure they are the correct impedence. the sub could also be wired wrong making the amp heat up and go into protection when played for a while or at high volumes due to too much of a load. make sure your amp is stable at the load your giving it .


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Jul 20 2008, 09:01 PM~11134306
> *does the deck shut off too or just the sub amp?
> *


both


----------



## sideshow60 (Apr 4, 2004)

maybe its a sign that no one wants to hear the same shit you do :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshow60_@Jul 21 2008, 06:50 PM~11143944
> *maybe its a sign that no one wants to hear the same shit you do :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Jul 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11143905
> *both
> *



voltage problem. do the big 3


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

its fixed now. he bought a yellow top battery, and i changed his wiring from 4 ohms to 2 ohms. thanks for the help


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

bad battery, or alt.

get the alt tested, unless its stock then replace it with something with some more amperage.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: YEAH MINE SHUTS OFF AND TURNS ON AND SHUTS OFF DURING THE HARD BASE BUT WILL STAY ON WHEN I TURN IT DOWN. ITS A VIPER 500.1 4 CHANNEL AMP TO TWO 10" JL W6 NOT BRIDGE AND THE THE OTHER CHANNEL TO JL AUDIO SEPERATES 6" TWEETERS AND TWO KENWOOD REAR 6X5 SPEAKERS AND AN ECLIPS CENTER CHANNEL BUT IT HAS IT'S OWN 50WTT AMP FOR THE CENTER CHANNEL. IT'S A PIONNER FLIP-UP DEH 7000 HEAD UNIT. SHOULD I CHANGE TO A GEL-CEL YELLOW TOP BATTERY AND ADD ANOTHER 1.0 CAP TO IT? :biggrin:


----------



## bsandhu (Jul 24, 2007)

get the optima yellow, dont bother with a cap.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

dont bother with the optima, put a kinetik in it


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jul 29 2008, 02:14 AM~11203992
> *:biggrin:  YEAH MINE SHUTS OFF AND TURNS ON AND SHUTS OFF DURING THE HARD BASE BUT WILL STAY ON WHEN I TURN IT DOWN. ITS A 6X5 SPEAKERS AND AN ECLIPS CENTER CHANNEL BUT IT HAS IT'S OWN 50WTT AMP FOR THE CENTER CHANNEL. IT'S A PIONNER FLIP-UP DEH 7000 HEAD UNIT. SHOULD I CHANGE TO A GEL-CEL YELLOW TOP BATTERY AND ADD ANOTHER 1.0 CAP TO IT?  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :twak: :buttkick: 

how can a 500.1 be a 4channel amp? and Viper doesnt make a 500.1 either.

they make.......
D300.1
D600.1
D1200.1
D2500.1
which are all mono channel amps.

and
150.2
400.2
T1000.2
which are 2 channel amps.

then they have 
200.4
500.4
and those are 4 channel amps

finally they have the
1100.5 five channel 
and the
550.6 six channel amps.

so youre saying that a 500.1 mono channel amp with only a low pass filter is powering subs and highs? and who makes 6" tweeters and 6x5 speakers?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Jul 29 2008, 08:19 PM~11210520
> *:scrutinize:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> 
> how can a 500.1 be a 4channel amp? and Viper doesnt make a 500.1 either.
> ...


OOPPPSSS MY BAD CAVRON! IT'S A VIPER 500.4  
I JUST FOUND THE PROBLEM WITH IT. WHEN YOU TAKE THE COVER OFF THE LEFT SIDE THE HIGH PASS SIDE LEVEL CONTROLL KNOB IS MAKING ALL THE NOISE :angry: SO NOW I HAVE DESIDED TO ADD A SEPERATE 4CHANNEL AMP TO IT AND JUST LEAVE THIS AMP FOR THE BASE. BUT STILL HAVE THAT PROBLEM WITH THE BASS CUTTING OFF. DIFFERENT BATTERY IS NEXT AND THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP! MEANS ALOT  OH YEAH THEIR 6X8 KENWOOD GOT THEM AT PEP-BOY  THIER THE JL 6"MIDS AND TITAINIUM TWEETERS COMPONENTS.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

i've had a similar problem, but out of just my cd player. I have no subs/amps, etc. all factory speakers...but my deck cuts out sometimes. is the cd player goin bad??


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine was doing the same shit I have 2 JL 15's w3's and 1000/1 JL amp Mine was the high's was goinng out it was send ing the deck into protect mode it shuts off the deck. I replaced my Highs and now it works hust fine. Check your mids and high's.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Ground Loop :dunno:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Aug 7 2008, 07:27 AM~11282564
> *Ground Loop :dunno:
> *


DEFINE GROUND LOOP PLEASE. MY VIPER 500.4 HITZ AND THEN IT SHUTS OFF AND TURNS ON AFTER A FEW SECOND STILL. BATTERYPROBLEM? OR SHOULD I JUST USE IT FOR THE SUBS? PLEASE HELP ANYONE :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Jul 29 2008, 03:20 PM~11210175
> *dont bother with the optima, put a kinetik in it
> *



What he said.


----------

